# shorewall +emule

## CyriC

Czy ktos wie jak ustawic shorewalla tak aby bylo mozliwe korzystanie z sieci edonkey na lokalnym komputerze ??.

Wiem jakie porty maja byc dostepne ale nie wiem jakie wpisy musza znajdowac sie w pliku rules.

Tutaj jest spis portow:

 :Arrow:  http://www.osiol.com/index.php?showtopic=9

----------

## CyriC

W pliku rules ustawilem tak:

```

#####MLDONKEY####

ACCEPT  net             $FW              tcp       4660:4670

ACCEPT  net             $FW              udp      4660:4670

ACCEPT  net             $FW              tcp       5036

ACCEPT  net             $FW              tcp       18900

ACCEPT  net             $FW              tcp        5000              #torrent

```

Ale nie wiem czy nie da sie prosciej.

Plik policy mam ustawiony tak:

```
#                                               LEVEL

loc             net             ACCEPT

net             all             DROP            info

#

# THE FOLLOWING POLICY MUST BE LAST

#

fw              net             ACCEPT

loc             fw              ACCEPT

fw              loc             ACCEPT

```

I mam jeszcze jedno pytanie: jak ustawic reguly tylko dla sieci lokalnej ??

Np zeby porty 6000:6100 byly dostepne tylko dla wszystkich kompow z sieci z moim firewallem, a byly niedostepne w polaczeniach net do firewall.

----------

## Prompty

jezeli upierasz sie przy shorewall'u to nie wiem ale w iptables jest to raczej proste do zrobienia ... szczegolnie jezeli ip lokalne mozna opisac jakas regula 10.1.0.0/24 np

----------

